# PS Plugin to make cartoon cell look from photo?



## marz (Jan 8, 2003)

Have you seen the Intel commercial, where the girl takes the photograph of the band and uses some graphics tool to quickly make it look like a cartoon animation cell to use as the artwork for the CD cover?  How'd they do that?  Does anyone know of a Photoshop plugin to do such a thing?

Thanks!!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 8, 2003)

I remember seeing that before and I thought it was on Photoshop.
I can't seem to find it now...


----------

